# Looking For Cute Tortoise Pictures



## TortNewbie (Feb 23, 2012)

Hi everyone. Pardon if this is in the wrong place but I am looking for a cute photo of a tortoise to do a drawing or painting of for my portfolio. Started looking online but that just wasn't interesting enough so if you guys have some fave pics of your little guys and gals send them over. anything you think would make a cute, funny, or just creative look. I do not have a tortoise of my own yet plus I think it would be cool to see what sort of photos you guys have. Ps you can call me Jess 

Here are a few of my other pieces if I uploaded them right. One is currently in progress and the eyes were a shading and texture study I did of two of my friends.


----------



## Dagashi (Feb 23, 2012)

You'll be getting all sorts of pictures... as all tort owners/parents consider their tort the cutest.. (it's terrible bias I know... but we can't help it)

here's my favourite pictures of my torts and turtle not sure what you're looking for tho... anyway good luck with your quest for a cute tort! 

Hope you find what you're looking for.


----------



## TortNewbie (Feb 23, 2012)

Those are the kinds of responses I'm looking for because I'm not positive on what I'm looking for other than I'll know when I see it.  Just those cute photos of your little guys and gals. Show off what you have and I'll post the finished product crediting the owner/photographer when I post the finished product on a new thread.  And I love that last shot. Its SOOOOOO cute ^^


----------



## Zamric (Feb 23, 2012)

This is one of my favorites of WalkingRock!






And this one of Eros


----------



## TortNewbie (Feb 23, 2012)

LOOOOOOOOVE it! 

And to everyone else out there keep them coming!!


----------



## ShadowRancher (Feb 23, 2012)

Well all mine are low res so I don't know how much help they will be but here you go! 































Hahah....well you ask for them


----------



## tortuga_please (Feb 23, 2012)

Stealing this idea, please upload the finished drawing


----------



## HipsterTorts (Feb 23, 2012)




----------



## jojodesca (Feb 23, 2012)

Ninja with a "attitude" face...


----------



## michelle06 (Feb 23, 2012)

Here's our Henry, casually eating out of my hand


----------



## chase thorn (Feb 23, 2012)

this one?


----------



## cherylim (Feb 23, 2012)

Some of my favourites of Emrys:






















Might be getting carried away...


----------



## Dagashi (Feb 23, 2012)

cherylim said:


> Some of my favourites of Emrys:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



nice pics! is he/she a leopard? and how big is she/he? is that mango or pumpkin that ur tort enjoying?


----------



## DanaLachney (Feb 23, 2012)

Dagashi said:


> nice pics! is he/she a leopard? and how big is she/he? is that mango or pumpkin that ur tort enjoying?



Emrys is a Hermann's tortoise


----------



## lisalove (Feb 24, 2012)

And my favorite...




Yes, he still loves to sleep standing up!


----------



## Kvoigt (Feb 24, 2012)

here are some of Sonne my leopard tortoise  
























just a few


----------



## cherylim (Feb 24, 2012)

Dagashi said:


> nice pics! is he/she a leopard? and how big is she/he? is that mango or pumpkin that ur tort enjoying?



Thanks 

Yep. As Dana says, he's a Hermann's. 4.5 inches, and eating pumpkin in that picture. It was his Halloween treat and he loved it. Got LOADS of pictures of him eating it, and had one friend ask if he was being sick on one of the other pictures where it was all stringy and dangling out of his mouth, so I've decided that picture wasn't the 'cute' one.


----------



## TortNewbie (Feb 24, 2012)

HipsterTorts said:


>


Absolutely love the last one!!
So cute!

Great pics everyone theres so many to choose from and they are all sooooo cute!!


----------



## Blakem (Feb 24, 2012)

here is my russian tortoise Ezek!


----------



## LuvmyGreenSon (Feb 24, 2012)

Here is my little guy in the process of getting him healthy!


----------



## Kasper2reds (Feb 24, 2012)

These r some of my favs of my redfoot, Duke


----------



## TortNewbie (Feb 24, 2012)

AWWWWWWWWWWW!! They are all so cute 
I won't make a decision on which pic I'm going to do till tomorrow night.


----------



## Dagashi (Feb 24, 2012)

lisalove said:


> And my favorite...
> 
> Yes, he still loves to sleep standing up!



He sleeps standing !! That's adorable!


----------



## lisalove (Feb 24, 2012)

Dagashi said:


> lisalove said:
> 
> 
> > And my favorite...
> ...



Yep-he still loves it!


----------



## donatello_raphael (Feb 24, 2012)

Some of my favs of the little munchkins


----------



## drgnfly2265 (Feb 24, 2012)

I think that this is a cute pic because of the face she is giving me, lol.





There are more pics of her on her Facebook page too


----------



## HipsterTorts (Feb 24, 2012)

TortNewbie said:


> HipsterTorts said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...





Thank you!


----------



## TortNewbie (Feb 24, 2012)

LOL the bumble bee is so cute and so funny!!!


----------



## DanaLachney (Feb 24, 2012)

lisalove said:


> Yep-he still loves it!



Thats TOO funny!


----------



## jason g. (Feb 24, 2012)

I've only had him for a week but I think he's cute when he eats!


----------



## TortNewbie (Feb 24, 2012)

OMG Hes adorable!!!


----------



## Jessie (Feb 24, 2012)

The typical pose of my baby Shakespeare!!! <3


----------



## Kasper2reds (Feb 25, 2012)

My other lil cherry redfoot, Dutch


----------



## Zamric (Feb 25, 2012)

here's kind of a "3fer" for ya...


----------



## TortNewbie (Feb 25, 2012)

HAHA thats awesome!!


----------



## IRTehDuckie (Feb 25, 2012)

here is one of my lil man.. Ted. This one is my absolute favorite.


----------



## TortNewbie (Feb 25, 2012)

Awwwwww!! ^^


----------



## cherylim (Feb 25, 2012)

Zamric said:


> here's kind of a "3fer" for ya...



Aww.

I spent ages trying to work out what you meant, then. It took a while...


----------



## Dagashi (Feb 25, 2012)

Zamric said:


> here's kind of a "3fer" for ya...



I love the 3fer! leopards are so tiny compared to walking rock! 

and I think the dog tag on his shell is excellent to prevent losing him or when he's lost!


----------



## jojodesca (Feb 25, 2012)

Have you made a decision...we'd like an update plz


----------



## Jessie (Feb 25, 2012)

Dagashi I totally thought that myself.


----------



## TortNewbie (Feb 25, 2012)

HipsterTorts said:


>



I plan to do the second one but I may be coming back to this thread later because all of these pictures are just too cute.


----------



## Zamric (Feb 26, 2012)

I really like your choise! The 1st one would be nice too is it was just a little clearer.


----------



## donatello_raphael (Feb 26, 2012)

Little Ralph


----------



## TortNewbie (Feb 26, 2012)

Awww thats so cute  
and i know i love the face the little guy is giving the camera in the grass
its just an interesting little pic


----------



## boledo (Feb 27, 2012)

TortNewbie said:


> Hi everyone. Pardon if this is in the wrong place but I am looking for a cute photo of a tortoise to do a drawing or painting of for my portfolio. Started looking online but that just wasn't interesting enough so if you guys have some fave pics of your little guys and gals send them over. anything you think would make a cute, funny, or just creative look. I do not have a tortoise of my own yet plus I think it would be cool to see what sort of photos you guys have. Ps you can call me Jess
> 
> Here are a few of my other pieces if I uploaded them right. One is currently in progress and the eyes were a shading and texture study I did of two of my friends.
> 
> ...


----------



## TortNewbie (Feb 27, 2012)

Awwwww thats adorable i may just have to do a second piece  and thank you for the comment ^^


----------



## boledo (Feb 28, 2012)

TortNewbie said:


> Awwwww thats adorable i may just have to do a second piece  and thank you for the comment ^^
> 
> I've always been impressed with anyone who could draw/paint (the kids in my classes used to really crack up at my 'drawings' of stick figures and lollipop trees!) Then I read the children's book 'DOT', a must-read for any art teacher!


----------



## yoda3106 (Feb 28, 2012)

Here's my Henry


----------



## TortNewbie (Feb 29, 2012)

Awwwww ^^ Hes so cute!!


Ok i have to upload a pic but this is my new guy. His name is Jacoby they assume hes about 4 or 5.


----------



## yoda3106 (Feb 29, 2012)

TortNewbie said:


> Awwwww ^^ Hes so cute!!
> 
> Ok i have to upload a pic but this is my new guy. His name is Jacoby they assume hes about 4 or 5.





Thankyou


----------



## Kyoki (Mar 2, 2012)

Here's one of my little Bowser


----------



## DanaLachney (Mar 2, 2012)

Kyoki said:


> Here's one of my little Bowser



Aw Me Gusta


----------



## Kyoki (Mar 2, 2012)

DanaLachney said:


> Kyoki said:
> 
> 
> > Here's one of my little Bowser
> ...



Thanks  Bowser loves the camera. He comes charging at me whenever he sees me holding it.


----------



## TortNewbie (Mar 3, 2012)

That is adorable !!


----------



## TortNewbie (Mar 15, 2012)

Update! 

Sorry for not posting sooner and I don't have any photos of it yet but I am a little more than half way done with the piece.  Expect photos in the next week or so. 
Thank you all who sent photos. 


Jess


----------



## Lizz (Mar 15, 2012)

yoda3106 said:


> View attachment 17517
> 
> 
> Here's my Henry



aww; this picture is so sweet.


----------



## yoda3106 (Mar 15, 2012)

Lizz said:


> aww; this picture is so sweet.



 thankyou!! Hopefully it's clear enough for her so she can draw him


----------



## jesst (Mar 15, 2012)

here is a pic of my two little ones...

Zenna my 2 1/2 month old leopard





Morla my 11 month old sulcata


----------



## yarok (Mar 17, 2012)

Dagashi said:


> You'll be getting all sorts of pictures... as all tort owners/parents consider their tort the cutest.. (it's terrible bias I know... but we can't help it)
> 
> here's my favourite pictures of my torts and turtle not sure what you're looking for tho... anyway good luck with your quest for a cute tort!
> 
> Hope you find what you're looking for.



wow. That 3rd pic with your tort on the rocks is incredible. Thats a beautiful tortoise. Indian star?


----------



## Sammy (Mar 17, 2012)

Tor Tor & Sing Sing


----------

